# TNVR of feral cats



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm a student in the veterinary technology program and we had to write a discussion post. It covered several controversial topics from euthanasia in shelters, ethical treatment of animals, caged animals, and TNVR (trap/neuter/vaccinate/release). Many of my classmates thought my original post was helpful and that my response post was interesting. One student claimed to have changed her mind about TNVR after the analogy I included. Please remember, this is my personal opinion and don't have anything against people who are against TNVR. 

The prompt:

3. Next, there is a program out there supported by many called trap/neuter/release (TNR). It involves trapping stray cats, testing them for FeLv/FIV and if negative, vaccinating them, neutering them and releasing them back to where they came from. What do you think of this program? Is it really a good idea, or is it just a "feel good" idea? Or maybe you think it's harmful? Consider these points – who feeds the strays? What is the impact on the habitat/community where they live? How does it affect the natural wildlife? In the long term, is it worth it?

My original post:

3. I’m a supporter of TNVR. It started out as a feel-good idea, and it has become a temporary work to slow down the population of feral cats. The program is not a solution to an enormous problem, there is no way to TNVR every adult cat in one neighborhood, let alone a nation. This is because feral cats move around often. The impact on their environment is decided on how often they are fed, how much they are fed, and the quality of the caretaker’s programs. People should be well aware that a fed cat will still hunt down and kill something that catches his fancy. A cat that is no longer fed will hunt down and kill twice that number of prey.

Analogy:

Compare feral cats and TNVR to an oil spill. 

Feral cats and Oil spills are both caused by humans; both are a type of pollution that is harming the wildlife.

TNVR can be compared to controlled burning. Controlled burning of an oil spill will reduce the amount of oil in the water, if done properly. But it can only be done in low wind and can cause air pollution. TNVR can reduce the amount of feral cats, by preventing some prolific breeding habits, if done properly. But it can only be done with available veterinary low-cost service and volunteers willing to do it. And the cats can still cause a reduction in wildlife.

Oil spills and feral cats are a type of pollution. The feral cats pollution is not as quick acting as oil spills are, but is just as damaging to the environment of 10 years ago.

Take into consideration, this legal document from Los Angeles. The argument was that TNVR was causing feral cats to be able to damage wildlife and that the impact on the environment was harmful. Their response was “The potential effects of TNR must be measured against the existing environmental baseline, which includes unsterilized feral cats breeding freely, not against a hypothetical environment free of feral cats. Because TNR prevents feral cats that already exist in the environment from breeding [and spreading disease], TNR cannot possibly cause any harm to the environment “ (Degani, 2012) . In other words, the cats are there and will continue to exist whether we trap-kill, trap-release, or leave them to breed prolifically. TNR is done by private rescuers and is not a cost to taxpayers as the government run shelter does not (at this time) participate. This image of a feral-cat-free environment is something that could have been 50 years ago. The reality of it is, we can TNVR or we can let the cats kill more wildlife than already done (squirrels, birds, rabbits, rats), scavenge dumpsters, breed, and spread disease. 


This program is worth it, it is not a solution, but it is something to slow the process of the destruction of what remains of our environment until a long-term solution is found. TNVR can be considered a 'Slow Kill' it's a dream of extinction that is moving slower than the growth rate but slows it just enough to be worth it. 

Degani, Orly. "City of L.A. CEQA Review of TNR." Nathan Winograd. Nathan Winograd, n.d. Web. <http://www.nathanwinograd.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/losangelestnr.pdf>


My response post, the original post I responded to spoke of concerns of diseased cats running rampant due to a lack of vaccinations:

In regards to the FeLV/FIV vaccinations in TNVR cats; one vaccine versus no vaccine is better don't you think? The cats are going to be there whether private TNVR is done or not. So, they can have the one vaccine that can hopefully prevent their contracting these diseases or they can have no protection at all..

Also, take into consideration how the diseases spread, a lot of research has been done on these diseases. FeLV is more contagious than FIV. FIV is spread only with direct contact (such as bite wounds or to kittens during birth) sexual contact is not a major means of spreading FIV. FeLV which is shed in highest quantities in the saliva, nasal passages, urine, feces, and milk secretions is spread easily through sexual contact. Neither virus can survive for more than a few hours outside of the body. FeLV has two stages of infection, stage one is when the cat has the chance to build an immunity to the virus. This is because the first stage of infection only affects the blood. Once you get to stage two there is no option for immunity due to the spread of the virus to the bone marrow and other tissues of the body. FIV can take up to 12 weeks from the time of infection to have enough antigens in the body to test positive, so even though cats test negative and are released, they can still have the viral infections. That being said, I like that at least something is being done as opposed to nothing. 

As for finances, TNVR is not government run and the vaccines and care are paid out of private pockets. This means good business for clinics and is a part of the feel-good aspect for some people. Take the Animal Coalition of Tampa for example. They were a spay/neuter clinic at first. They did nothing other than spays and neuters. After a little while of many TNVR they added a shot clinic to their facility. Now, after getting a strong following of regular clients who pay them to spay and neuter feral cats, as well as pets, they have a brand new facility and are a full service, low cost clinic. I did TNVR for my neighborhood, we went from 40+ cats to about 10 now in the past 5 years. Why such a drastic drop in population? Because we spayed and neutered and we didn't open space for new cats to survive off of what resources were available. As the colony decreased, we decreased available resources (food, etc.). I didn't TNVR in my neighborhood because I felt bad or because I felt good. I did it because people were keeping food out and if I trap/killed then another cat would just take their place. I educated my neighbors, told them what the plan was, and as a community we eliminated most of the problem. 

Feral cats are living longer, I've had the smart ones live as long as 8 years and I have re-vaccinated them, using a catch-net instead of a feral cat trap and having the vaccine on hand, the only problem was rabies which needs to be done by a DVM to be legally recognized despite the ability to purchase the vaccine without a Rx. Most feral cats don't live past two years. Based on the time of capture, the time of innoculation (even if they haven't had their 12 week antigen buildup), add environmental factors- weather, cars, anti-freeze, pesticides, etc. You're looking at maybe 6 months of a cat having titers lower than required to be completely innoculated. Then subtract 12 week incubation periods IF they are infected from the dates that their titers are no longer good enough, and you only have a few short months of possible infection before the average feral cat dies from environmental causes. 

One way to know if someone is doing TNVR for feel-good reasons is how they see the cats. In the past years I've learned (for lack of terminology) intermediate rankings in the biological classifications of felines from fellow TNVR volunteers that I find helpful in recognizing the difference of these animals


Feral: An animal in a wild state after escaping captivity or domestication, these animals are usually several generations removed from domestication, but not enough generations removed to be considered wild due to their reliance on human intervention (whether medical or resources) to survive.


Stray: An animal that is no longer a part of the domestic environment that it relies on for survival. 


Wild: Living or growing as a part of the natural environment, these animals and plants have never been domesticated or are so many generations removed from domestication that they no longer rely on human involvment to survive.


Tame: An animal that is wild by several generations and has been brought into a domestic setting or is tolerant of human interaction but does not need human involvment to survive. These animals are usually used in circus and zoo settings, wolf hybrids of the first few generations, and exotic kept pets that; in their natural environments would thrive and survive without human intervention.


Domestic: An animal that depends on human intervention for survival and seeks human attention. These animals are usually companion animals and have been many generations dependent on human intervention in medicine and resources to thrive. 


Companion: An animal that is domestic and kept for the pleasure of the company of the animal. These animals are often used as service animals and therapy animals due to the emotional connection and friendships formed between the species. 

Feral cats can not be companion animals because they do not want human interaction. They can not be domestic because they do not depend on humans for medical intervention or seek human attention. They can not be tame because they were never wild in the first place. They can not be wild because they are the creation of many generations of human intervention that has been unnaturally released into the environment. They can not be stray because they are too many generations removed from domestic life. If someone sees Feral cats as anything other than feral, they are most likely doing TNVR for the feel-good properties, not for the progress of elimination of the feral intermediate ranking of the feline species. This process of extinction is not fast, it doesn't happen overnight, and there are factors that will continue to alter the progress. You said that the TNVR progam is not at all helpful to the cats, think about how detrimental to the entire cat species (not everyone keeps their domestic cats indoors) if their population was not controlled and if FeLV FIV positive cats were not trapped and euthanized. I think it's very helpful in preventing the biological explosion of the feral ranking of the species and as a result, preventing the mass-spread of disease. 



Feline Health Center


My classmate wrote a summary in easier terms that I found interesting. Many times we compare feral cats to our house cats and pity them for their suffering. They don't know any better though, and although it's sad for us, it's just how life is for them. They can't miss what they've never had, and usually they despise what they've never had when you try to domesticate them.

It would be similar to comparing a dingo to a carolina dog.. they look the same, they're the same species, but the dingo is classified as a subspecies (which I personally think feral cats should be a subspecies of the domestic cat).


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I do generally agree with most of what you're saying, but it's important to note that how old the animal is plays a serious role in what role they can become as an adult.

As an example, two of my cats were born to a feral mother yet they aren't anything like feral. If you catch feral kitten young enough they are extremely easy to tame and can become domesticated or companion animals. Simply being born 'feral' doesn't mean they are destined to grow up and be wild and there's nothing to be done about it.

IMO a very important part of TNR is taking any kittens young enough to be easily tamed and placing them in loving homes once they've been s/n and vetted. This is another way of reducing the population and preventing increases.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Interesting report. My mind wants to create subcategories in the definitions/differences, and there are always exceptions. I started TNRing so I would have to feed the byproducts, i.e., kittens. And to keep the complaints for unit owners at a minimal. And then because it was the right thing to do.
Note that some non profit organizations who want to create low-cost s/n clinics run into problems with full service vets; those vets are afraid the s/n clinic will take away their bread and butter services. The cost to s/n a cat at a regular vet ranges from $300 to $800. 
Stray and Tame animals can be re-domesticated depending upon why and when they became stray/tame. I am currently fostering just such a cat. (He is scent marking my shoes.) http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb437/Ritz1954/TDResting.jpg


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

Thai said:


> > 3. I’m a supporter of TNVR.
> 
> 
> let me say that it is appreciated. an undertaking of the magnitude of of tnr needs all the help it can get.
> ...


----------

